# P oder T-Serie bei Intel Prozessoren ?



## Bommer (5. Juli 2009)

Hallo

Ich schau mich gerade nach einem Notebook um. Dabei fällt mir immer wieder auf, dass es bei den Intel Prozessoren P (z.B. P8600) und z.B. Prozessoren T (T9400) gibt.

Zur Auswahl stehen diese beiden:


*Samsung E272-Aura P8700 Exus*

http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/samsung/r+und+e+serie+gaming/samsung+e272+aura+p8700+exus

und 

*ASUS X72VN-7T088C*

http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/asus/highlights/asus_x72vn7t088c_highend_22


Welcher ist neuer oder sinnvoller ?

Was ist da der Unterschied ??? Ist der in der Leistung ???


Gruss Bommer


----------



## Kadauz (5. Juli 2009)

In der Leistung so viel ich weiß ist da kein Unterschied. Nur braucht der P Prozessor 10 Watt TDP weniger. Aber korrigiert mich, wenn ich mich irre.


----------



## roga01 (5. Juli 2009)

Es ist eigendlich egal welcher, leistungsunterschied besteht kaum einer, die TDP ist auch gleich.

hier haste mal ne Liste:

Notebookcheck: Mobile Prozessoren - Benchmarkliste


----------



## Kadauz (5. Juli 2009)

roga01 schrieb:


> Es ist eigendlich egal welcher, leistungsunterschied besteht kaum einer, die TDP ist auch gleich.
> 
> hier haste mal ne Liste:
> 
> Notebookcheck: Mobile Prozessoren - Benchmarkliste



Danach ist die TDP aber bei den P Modellen um 10W niedriger, also bei 25W. Dei T-Reihe ist mit 35W angegeben.


----------



## roga01 (5. Juli 2009)

oh, bin wohl eine Zeile verrutscht


----------



## Bommer (5. Juli 2009)

Und was ist nun von den beiden Notebooks zu halten ???

Welches ist in der Gesamtheit das Bessere `???

Gruss Bommer


----------



## NCphalon (5. Juli 2009)

das asus, das hat doppelten L2-Cache, ne potentere grafik un mehr plattenplatz.


----------



## roga01 (6. Juli 2009)

Nunja, die ATI Karte des Samsungs sollte schneller sein.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juli 2009)

ja, die im samsung ist definitiv stärker, bzw. mit "pech" nur gleichgut. aber eher besser, die hat im schnitt über 6000 punkte bei 3dmark06, erst recht die GDDR3-version, und die 9650 hat MAXIMAL 6000, im allerbesten falle...

außerdem is der support bei asus in letzter zeit nicht gut, ich würde also selbst wenn die CPU im asus nen tick besser wäre in jedem falle das samsung nehmen.


----------



## Bommer (7. Juli 2009)

Hallo

Was ist von dem Notebook im Vergleich zum Samsung zu halten ???

Notebooks HP Pavilion dv7-2035eg

Was heisst bei der Grafikkarte dezidiert ???

Vielen Dank für ne Antwort.

Gruss Bommer


----------



## Mindfuck (7. Juli 2009)

Also meine meine Meinung greif zum Asus. Das Display ist um Längen bessser. Die Akkulaufzeiten sind besser. Der Prozessor ist für Spiele besser geeignet da größeren Cache. Meiner Meinung nach haste mit der Graka auch genug Leistung. Das Soundsystem beim Asus echt Spitze kein vergleich zum Samsung. Bei Asus haste 2 Platten kannst also später leichter Aufrüsten z.B : eine ssd 120gb als system und eine 500gb als Speicher.
Aus eigener Erfahrung im Laptopverkauf tendiere ich eher zum Asus. Bei der Aura Serie von Samsung hatten wir aufgrund des Displays sehr viele Reklamationen. Außerdem wirkt das Asus Notebook in Natura wertiger. 
Ich hoffe ich konnte dir etwas helfen. mfg


----------



## roga01 (7. Juli 2009)

Beim zocken würde ich eher zur besseren Graka greifen, da die Akkulaufzeit beim Samsung mit 2h angegeben ist (finde ich schwach) würde ich eher das HP nehmen.


----------



## cid-baba (10. Juli 2009)

dediziert - nicht dezidiert  - heißt, dass die graka nen eigenen speicher hat, und nicht auf den "normalen" arbeitsspeicher zurückgreifen muss (was meist ziemlich leistung kostet)


----------



## Bommer (11. Juli 2009)

Hallo

Hab mich nun für dieses Gerät entschieden und bin sehr zufrieden.

Notebooks HP Pavilion dv7-2035eg

Gruss Bommer


----------

